# East Canyon 11/27/07



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and my boy Nuts hit East Canyon yesterday. (Yes brooktroutkid, I went fishing AGAIN and here is ANOTHER post about it. 8) ) We were there about 3 hours or so, and hooked into 13 fish. I caught 10 and he only caught 3.  Alright, that's crap, he caught 8 and I caught 5.    They were all 'bows, and they all had parasites on them. :x I would have taken pictures, but it was cold as hell, and the snow came in pretty hard, so I said screw it! The biggest one was probably about 17" or so, and the smallest 12". I figured everyone on this site has seen a 'bow between 12 and 17 inches, so just imagine one like that. :wink: 
We were using white tube jigs tipped with worm, we floated worms off the bottom, some with power bait, some withouth, we used minnows, and Nuts snagged one off of salmon eggs too. It was pretty productive, but **** cold.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

How dare you blab my secret spot  !!! Good to hear you had a successful trip. Were they good fighters?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

burge said:


> How dare you blab my secret spot  !!! Good to hear you had a successful trip. Were they good fighters?


Ah crap, you had to tread on the "secret spot" ground again didn't you? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Well, this should turn into another ten page thread in no time. But luckily, you can't really call East Canyon a secret spot because there's a giant green sign that announces it's location to the world right off of I-80.
And yes, they did fight pretty good for trout, but we're bass fisherman, so we have ten pound line on our reels, so trout come in pretty easy for us. :wink:


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually I have never ever fished there, I was just funnin ya for a response. I hope I didnt cause any emotional wounds to anyone with my secret spot parody. *(())* *(())* *(())*


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Trouble in paradise? :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Fellas, glad you braved the storm and made it out and back safely. Good to read that you got into some nice fishies. Too bad about the parasites. :? Got to see the mink eh? Here's the one that .45 and met at out the 'nelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that post. You actually posted it a day or two after on e of my first encounters with the East Canyon mink. They are curious little devils aren't they.
I don't know why, but yesterday we encountered alot of parasite infested, retarded looking rainbows. That is my first time seeing that at East Canyon.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> I've never seen a 'bow infested with parasites before. I've seen plenty of LMB's and bluegill with 'sites on them tho. I wonder what kind of parasite it is. :? :?:


I am not sure what type of parasite it is, but it looked like they had been biting eachother all over. It was really strange and I wonder who else has encountered this at East Canyon?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

J-bass said:


> Ah hell, maybe Nuts is right. I have been pretty vocal on this thing lately, mostly due to boredom at work and this sure as hell aint my forum. I've certainly ruffled a few feathers and stepped a few toes, so I'm just going to sit on the sidelines for awhile and just read instead of respond. Instead of trying to be the "lead singer" I'll just watch the choir from the pews I guess. Plus, this whole thing is getting way too emotional and dramatic for me. I'm sorry to any who I have offended, it was never my intent.


Grab the mic, your more deserving of it than this POS.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well hell, does anyone else have any fishing reports or pics to talk about? This is getting ackward.

Move along everyone, there is nothing to see here.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Move along everyone, there is nothing to see here.


Lol, One of my favorite quotes from officer Barbary in south park. Make me laugh.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hope I didn't miss anything !!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Good catch on East Canyon...  

The parasite's have alway's been there, though I'm not sure why. The DWR say's it does nothing to the taste of the fish..I'll probably never find out !!!

Any ice up there yet??


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hey, Terrence and Philip, I'm gonna crack your heads together if you don't knock it off! :roll:
> 
> Nuts, I never took any of J-Bass' posts as anything more than best friend forever type of ribbing. You seem to outfish us all and that should be enough for you to stay above hitting back.
> 
> J-Bass, you get your **** back on here this minute before this old man jumps through the internet and shakes some sense into you. 8)


It is all good, had nothing to do with fish either. I don't think J-bass is gonna leave this place.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hope I didn't miss anything !!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Good catch on East Canyon...
> 
> ...


No ice yet. I wouldn't dare eat those fish, they didn't look very palateable.

You didn't miss anything but some strange reactions to some smiley faces I posted. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A 'lot' of smiley face's.... 

Here is a link concerning the parasites at East Canyon...

http://www.cnr.usu.edu/faculty/chris-lu ... andout.pdf


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the article .45 I learneded somethn' today.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> Thanks for the article .45 I learneded somethn' today.


No problem...glad I tot you good !!..


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hey, Terrence and Philip, I'm gonna crack your heads together if you don't knock it off! :roll:
> 
> Nuts, I never took any of J-Bass' posts as anything more than best friend forever type of ribbing. You seem to outfish us all and that should be enough for you to stay above hitting back.
> 
> J-Bass, you get your **** back on here this minute before this old man jumps through the internet and shakes some sense into you. 8)


I can't wait for those who are just getting on to read this post. They're gonna be like, "WTF???"


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WTF??? 8) :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hey, Terrence and Philip, I'm gonna crack your heads together if you don't knock it off! :roll:
> 
> Nuts, I never took any of J-Bass' posts as anything more than best friend forever type of ribbing. You seem to outfish us all and that should be enough for you to stay above hitting back.
> 
> J-Bass, you get your **** back on here this minute before this old man jumps through the internet and shakes some sense into you. 8)


Reading this post I finally started hearing voices.

Fatbass= John Gotti.

Forgive me Capo, ammends have been made.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is retarded :evil:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> This is retarded :evil:


You have no idea!!!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> This is retarded :evil:


Well, post up a fishing report or some pics or something, because yes, this is retarded.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I shot A drake mallard tonight, does that help.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That's pretty freakin cool. A pic would have been even cooler.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here you go:










EAT MORE FISH!!!

Talk about that.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now I see why you like to fish so much. He looks like he must have ate some East Canyon trout.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...And he never needs to buy worms.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...And he never needs to buy worms.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

J-bass said:


> 8)


Spam


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> A 'lot' of smiley face's....


    spam


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The ones I have been catching up there have had parasites as well...I wonder what kind they are and if they make a difference as far as it being okay to eat the fish with them?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> WTF?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> WTF??? 8) :wink:


+1.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^^^ Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is that?? :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

What does everybody mean by WTF? This thread makes perfect sense. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What does everybody mean by WTF? This thread makes perfect sense. 8)


Its a code for a secret society of fishermen.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > What does everybody mean by WTF? This thread makes perfect sense. 8)
> ...


Darn it Rat, where did you get the program to figure out the numerical sequencing in this thread?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Double Ewe, Tee, Eff?

FishGlyph-

That thing looks tasty...SHOOT IT! IT'S COMING RIGHT FOR US!!!

It appears to have plentiful neck meats.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What does everybody mean by WTF? This thread makes perfect sense. 8)


Want to fish?? I am confused :|


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys, I'm getting a little ticked off that you are all hijacking a perfectly legitamate and non-confusing fishing thread!!! Me and Nuts caught somoe sweet trout out at East Canyon, and all anyone can say is WTF?!?!!? That's just rude guys, just rude. :wink: 

P.S. Nuts, the stable in the chapel is cold. Momentaritly, the old man in the refrigerator is bloated, but his wife's a leper. Slap back the dice, kittens try twice, but pie eating midgets have lice.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That green thing is OUTSTANDING! I find myself staring :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nibble Nuts":3lnagyrj]What does everybody mean by WTF? This thread makes perfect sense. 8)
> ...


Darn it Rat, where did you get the program to figure out the numerical sequencing in this thread?[/quote:3lnagyrj]

Santa showed me. See....

Chets nuts roasted, not toasted over an open fire. Mini reindeer fly, depending on hope, don't grab the soap on a rope, this fishing at the lake is on a slippery slope. The barn door is wide open and the animals are escaping to the west on Sunday. 8)


----------

